# TPMS question/ Rim/Tire option



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The monitor, a pressure sensor, is screwed to the inside of the valve using a small torx screw.
Although the valves appear conventional from the outside, they are configured to accept the monitor on the inside.

You will need four of the correct valves to install in the rims and the monitors simply transfered over.

Rob


----------



## skaraider (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks man, that sums up my question


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's what the valve/sensor combination looks like.


----------

